# Can they be exposed to sunlight??



## pompeaches (Jul 21, 2010)

I currently have my betta tank on a plant ledge by the windows and I was wondering if exposure to sunlight could harm him? Its not all day, just in the morning, but do fish get burned from the sun?

He loves dancing around in the sun so I just want to know if he will get hurt.

thanks!


----------



## KBoone (Jul 12, 2010)

Ultra violet light can burn just about anything. The things I would be concerned about with your set-up are: 1.) The glass of your bowl/tank would magnify any light. 2.) Changes in water temperature.

I would consider moving your Betta. Though natural light is good for them, having him in a window makes it too hard to control that light. ;-)


----------



## FloridaBettas239 (Jun 29, 2010)

You should never put a tank in sun light. It even say's on those betta care thing's Keep out of direct sun light!!! Also if you put a tank or container in sun light it will get algea really bad and really fast...


----------



## Adastra (Jun 18, 2010)

I agree with the above posts--putting your tank near a window that receives direct sunlight isn't a good idea because it can cause the temperature to fluctuate and it will cause your tank to get really nasty algae really quickly. Also, keep in mind that the angle of the sun changes throughout the year, though you might notice one day that your tank only gets a short period or light, in a few months it might be much more direct. For this reason I actually have to move a few during the winter months.

That is not to say that a little sun isn't good for bettas--when I get young ones that are still growing or have fin problems I'll let them flare in direct sunlight for about 10 minutes a day--it brings out their color, especially in new growth.


----------

